# Brakes?



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

I was wondering if there was any specific brake pads anyone recommends? I think its time for a brake job. I can hear a ching ching ching noise at slow speeds. I have heard it in the past but its getting louder. I dont know about the rotors. I dont plan on changing them. They dont look bad but I dont know about warpage the car has 34000 miles on it.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

EBC's are good brakes. They have Green, Red, and Yellow pads. I'm using EBC Yellows front and rear they are an agressive race brake pad.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Make sure you grab the Vette pads. They're cheaper, usually in stock, and most importantly have more surface area.


----------



## PBF Bioset (Apr 25, 2010)

GM4life said:


> EBC's are good brakes. They have Green, Red, and Yellow pads. I'm using EBC Yellows front and rear they are an agressive race brake pad.


I've had green ones years ago. But they were off in about 2 month... 

@RJ_05GTO
You should measure the rotors. The minimal thickness is stamped in on the outside of the rotors inner circle. (anyway in Germany it's on there)


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

06gtoin216 said:


> Make sure you grab the Vette pads. They're cheaper, usually in stock, and most importantly have more surface area.


So the 'vette calipers are the same as the GTO?


----------



## 6point0 goat (Aug 1, 2009)

RJ_05GTO said:


> So the 'vette calipers are the same as the GTO?


yeah the c5 vette pads fit the GTO's, not sure if its from the regular vette or the c5z tho?? anyone chime in on this?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Don't worry about vette pads, not much of an improvement. Aftermarket pads is the way to go, they will be larger and have better material. When I ordered the EBC it also fit Corvette too, the rear calipers are GTO specific.

EBC, Hawk, and others to choose from.


----------



## Lautinjr (Mar 27, 2010)

Agreed all the high performance pads have a bigger material area they where able to see how much contact was lost on the oem design. I like hawk both my cars now have EBC and I have no problems but the Hawk pad uses a much denser material which I like on a performance pad. If you hold a hawk and EBC next to each other the Hawk tends to wieght at least a pound more a piece.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

When my brakes warped I got DBA 4000XS rotors and Hawk HPS pads(C5 in the fronts). One of my rear pads cracked and bit into my rotor, so I replaced the rears with DBAs again and EBC. A few months later, a Hawk front cracked and trashed a rotor, replaced rotors and pads with DBA and EBC.

I'm using EBC red pads and like them more the Hawk, preforamnce and quality. DBA rotors I would also buy again. EBC also has less brake dust.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

jpalamar said:


> When my brakes warped I got DBA 4000XS rotors and Hawk HPS pads(C5 in the fronts). One of my rear pads cracked and bit into my rotor, so I replaced the rears with DBAs again and EBC. A few months later, a Hawk front cracked and trashed a rotor, replaced rotors and pads with DBA and EBC.
> 
> I'm using EBC red pads and like them more the Hawk, preforamnce and quality. DBA rotors I would also buy again. EBC also has less brake dust.


Amen.

I used nothing but EBC in the past decade on all of my past and current cars.

My friends that tried Hawk will say that although they grab great, they do chew up the rotors pretty bad.










This is highly unusual as until now Race Pads have been built with no regard to disc wear, noise, harshness, bite from cold and certainly never tested and passed brake safety tests for Highway use such as Europe’s ECE R 90 Brake safety test.(see note at bottom about street use in Europe)










The biggest advantage of the new EBC Bluestuff pads is their bite from cold and progressive feel. This is achieved by blending with specially chosen man made naturally mined fibers which are much less harsh on rotors than semi metallic fiber used by ALL OTHER Race pad builders.
Deep V grooves help venting and catch dirt, dust and debris. Notice the open granular surface texture after the heat scorch (pre-bedding) process.

The GTO in Australia is known of course as the Holden Commodore and this very quick version shown above run by Emotional Engineering in the British GT series ran EBC Bluestuff throughout the long 1 hour races in its season. It also performed excellently in the FIA GT World series in France.
For several years EBC Brakes has been developing its full race pads for cars called Bluestuff and after a few final modification in 2009 is preparing to release this material known as Formula NDX in fall/autumn 2009 for the 2010 season.

The NDX Formula is a harder and longer lasting pad than its stablemate the Yellowstuff compound and has been very succesfully run on heavier cars including the Holden(Vauxhall) Monaro which weighs in at over 3600 lbs ( almost 1.7 tons) and as such is a much better test of the typical "3000 pound" USA race cars.

Whilst EBC Brakes Yellowstuff has worked out very well in Europe on Trackday and short even closed circuit racing its high friction characteristics cause it to wear quite quickly on heavier cars and longer races, making the Blue NDX grade the ideal upgrade.










EBC Bluestuff USA ......First test weekend with Race Driver George Penn (who's purported to be an EBC employee) in a 4000 lb stock GTO at VIR in USA. George ran 3 x 45 minute sessions on the E 366 compound EBC Blue before finally toasting the pads. The EBC formulation was then upgraded to enhance life and is being retested shortly. The stock PBR caliper only allows a 14.0 mm pad which is not enough for a car of this speed and weight and encourages us to caution drivers to monitor wear every 120 minutes of trackday driving on the GTO.










"Wow, the way the Blues performed this weekend were well beyond my expectations. I had to completely relearn brake zones because I could push so much deeper. The performance and durability of the 2081s was leaps ahead of both the old formula and the HT-10s I cooked in the prior weekend. I can't consider my brakes a weakness anymore and I should be on the podium every single event. The Blues even have me thinking I should keep the beautiful 14" Stoptechs BBK in the garage so I don't get bumped up a race class."


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Thanks for the info on the Blue pads. I've been using Yellow pads for over a year. I like these brakes and will buy another set. They done well on the road course and during canyon runs. I drive with them everyday and they feel like stock brakes until you get some heat in them. Yes, the info is right about not enough surface area for this heavy car. My front brakes are scorched from heat from high speed breaking. The larger the surface area the more clamping force and the better the heat dissapation.

I would love to step up to 13-14" benders with 4-6 pot brakes. I just don't have deep enough pocket right now and its not a big priority right now. The stock PBR's are not bad brakes.


----------

